# Digitrax UP90 mounting



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Digitrax UR90 mounting*

Hello all 
can i mount UR90 (Infrared ) on the ceiling above my layout ?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

UP90??
Maybe a UR90?
The infared signal will bounce off of some walls and still work.
If you need to mount it on the ceiling for it to work, maybe you should have opted to get the radio version.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I dont see why you couldn't. It would make it accessible from almost any point in the room.
I take it this is just for you to use? I dont see a problem.

your son has the ipad/touchpad controller, right?

I dont think my kids would understand that they have to point the controller at the roof to make the trains on the other side of the layout move. It all depends how much 'directionallity' the receiver pickup has, you know?


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> I dont see why you couldn't. It would make it accessible from almost any point in the room.
> I take it this is just for you to use? I dont see a problem.
> 
> your son has the ipad/touchpad controller, right?
> ...


yes my son will be using his ipad.
UR91 is for me so i can use my DT400 Super Walkaround/IR Throttle


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Should be fine then I'd reckon?

Does it mention in the manual the angle of pickup for the IR sensor/receiver?


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

broox said:


> Should be fine then I'd reckon?
> 
> Does it mention in the manual the angle of pickup for the IR sensor/receiver?


Hmm WHAT DID YOU SAY read the manual Hehe 
i better


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

nah, just mount it already!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Let us now how it works.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

A much smarter and easier option would be to use a IR repeater, I have several here, they just pick up the IR signal and repeat it back to the main unit. I've used them for stereo cabinets that have solid doors.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> A much smarter and easier option would be to use a IR repeater, I have several here, they just pick up the IR signal and repeat it back to the main unit. I've used them for stereo cabinets that have solid doors.


yes i did see them in a kit when i was at my local electronics shop but i was not sure if they work now i know the do Thanks


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Southern said:


> Let us now how it works.


i sure will


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

all ready to mount it on the roof made cable its 8 core with 2 extra wires is for power from up5 they you can run 10 off the one PS14 DC power supply


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all can someone tell me if we can use network cable on Digitrax LocoNet
as a cable.
the cable i made is a little short by 10 feet  or should i use flat 6 core phone cable i have roll of network cable i can finish off the install or i have to wait till the weekend go for 2 hour drive to get some cable


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

For what your doing it will be fine, the extra 2 wires you'll use for power.


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

NIMT said:


> For what your doing it will be fine, the extra 2 wires you'll use for power.


thank you now i can finish it :thumbsup:


----------



## yak-54 (Nov 7, 2012)

works great all the way around just not in under it ( line of sight )


----------

